# Bilateral Salpigectomy with C-section for sterilization



## josieste123 (Apr 5, 2017)

Does anyone know if insurances are covering a bilateral salpingectomy 58700 done at the time of C-section for sterilization. Our doctors are starting to offer this instead of a tubal ligation,


----------

